# Emergency and Exits fed from Night Lights?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You speak of "code", are you talking about building codes, NEC?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The requirements to have the lights are in the building code and the life safety (fire prevention) code. As to how to connect to what circuit, that's often a local thing. 

Wiring the emergency lights to the same circuit which feeds the lighting for that area is smart because if something happens to that branch circuit, you want the lights to come on.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Emergency and exit lights are to be fed from their own circuit(s).
46-400(1), (2)


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Arcflasher said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just had a question about where the exits are suppose to be fed from? I always thought that the exit and emergency was its own circuit due to power failure of the entire building until i talked to the engineer a while back. He had said that he wanted the exits and emergency pack fed from a night light circuit around the area just in case the breaker trips and it was by code to do that. It does makes sense what he was saying. But when i looked at the code book for verification, i could not find the code at all for it(code that states it has to be fed from night lights)? Does anybody know the code rule for it?
> 
> ...


Night lights are emergency lights. Well, not always but most often what you call "night lights" are the emergency lights. That's why there is no switch for them.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess it's a little different in the states. Here the emergency lights are on with the local circuit unless it's a large room. There must be other codes because it is also normal to see hallway lights and exits on their own circuit. I think when they are their own circuit in a hallway, the unit equipment is also fed from an emergency source. So the lights will never go out. 


> 700.12 General Requirements.
> (F)Unit Equipment.
> (2)Installation of Unit Equipment.
> (3)The branch circuit feeding the unit equipment shall be the same branch circuit as that serving the normal lighting in the area and connected ahead of any local switches.
> Exception: In a separate and uninterrupted area supplied by a minimum of three normal lighting circuits that are not part of a multiwire branch circuit, a separate branch circuit for unit equipment shall be permitted if it originates from the same panelboard as that of the normal lighting circuits and is provided with a lock-on feature.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Local amendments can greatly very.
Drawings stamped by AHJ should be good to go.

If you don't have a emergency power source such as a generator then there's not much point in a separate circuit. If powering a bug eye it would do no good.
Same with if it's a battery backup unit then you probably don't need the emergency circuit.

It really depends on the occupancy and building design.
You can get into all kinds of contractors, lighting controls, and transfer switch designs.

Small office, bug eyes all day long.

Major casino, half the lighting is operating on an emergency circuit & generator. For many reasons. It would take 1000s of those cheap LED bug eyes to get a few foot candles on the casino floor. Seen maintenance on just non battery exit signs be a 2 year job. Replacing batteries in bug eyes would be a full time job. If 1 circuit cut's out it's not dark enough to concern people, many probably don't notice and carry on as normal. 

At the end of the day if you loose the lighting branch circuit(s) power in the area served you want there to still be remaining light, a new light source coming on, or to provide an alternative source of power to those fixtures. 

NFPA 101 has more details.


----------



## Drew 64 (Dec 31, 2016)

In my area, battery back-up exit and emergency lights must be on with the same lighting circuit feeding that area, so if that area loses its light circuit, the emergency lights activate.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There is some difference between the CEC and NEC related to the emergency light ( aka night light or exit circuit ) but how much difference between the two that I cant confirm without reading the CEC due the OP is from Canada so it may tweak the codes some.

but I put the exit light or frog or bug eyes on before switched light circuits.

Plus there is few more details on NEC reguarding of the backup lights., 

Please refered to your state codes for latest edition of codes on back up lights.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Candida?
Missed that.
Don't they use emergency lanterns up North?


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

mitch65 said:


> Emergency and exit lights are to be fed from their own circuit(s).
> 46-400(1), (2)


^ This.

The emerg lights on the local circuit in the states sounds like a good idea but I don't see much difference between a breaker tripping and somebody turning the lights off on you while in a room with no night/emerg lights. Emerg on the local circuit is helpful if that one particular breaker happens to trip but does nothing if the lights get turned off on you.
As far as your question though, I agree with mitch. The engineer might have a decent idea but I believe he is wrong stating it is code to do that.


----------

